# Kid getting beat up--VIDEO--



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Chinease Kid Getting Beaten

How could anyone be so cruel. This sh*t makes me soo mad.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

is it some kid in a classroom?


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

omg how gay. They were fighting so retarded. I dont understand why the kids getting beat up dont defend themselves. If i ever get jumped im not gonna sit there and not do anything. But they were fighting so gay. I would rock any 1 of those dudes.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam what a bunch of pricks
was it the same kid everytime

the part with the chair really sucked


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

That movie is so weird how they fight. I think just about any american could beat the hell out of them. Like getting punched in the back hurts i mean come on. I feel bad for the kid its just they dont no how to fight


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

look how they fight lol and people wonder why kids shoot up the there school you could only take so much of that b 4 you snap.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

was that some sort of hassing thing cause it didnt look like much of a beatin the

chair sucked but yea if that was over here someone would have bounced his head

off the wall would have been some more blood


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Looked more like the kid just wasn't a fighter. You all say you would have kicked everyone's ass, you might have done something, but that kid had like 10 different people doing sh*t to him.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

caazi said:


> Looked more like the kid just wasn't a fighter. You all say you would have kicked everyone's ass, you might have done something, but that kid had like 10 different people doing sh*t to him.


pfff... What are they gunna do? Elbow you in the back?

Throw one average sized american or canadian in that room and all those cunts would be down and out.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

american school kids are a little more violent







they wouldnt fight back

theyd shoot back


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

First off, i showed this vid to my mom. She is from hong kong before she came to the US. She said it was a perfect example of the gang activities in Hong Kong/asia. 
What you guys saw was just a form of peer pressure or shall i say force into a gang. They do not beat the people up real bad but enough just to scare them to join. That is why they seem so wimpy while beating up that kid. There are many cases in hong kong according to my mom since she reads the chinese news paper every now and then just to be updated and she has read a few stories of kids getting beaten up at school just to join a gang and in result they have stop attending school.

Why else you think HK gangs are in the thousands and small ones in the hundreds.

1) Forced initation into a gang
2) prestigesness
3) protection
4) family roots been in it
5) territory 
6) try to make the fast buck by being a "goo wak gai" aka slick kid aka hussler
7) being cool

There is a lot more but its too long to list.

Please remeber, in china, gangs were originally started as a revolution against the government. Then from that its been evolved into so many other negative things. Its so easy to see how HK gangs can be so big due to a large population of people and family lines root down far far far so family pride is always in a gang and thats why so many people join.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

also note, why didnt you see any of the bigger heavier guys getting beaten up? its because the skinny and wimpy kids are a easier target. This vid does not show how chinese poeple fight. Its simply bullies picking on the weak but not intentionally beating them, just scaring.

You'll be surprised how skinny or litle people can fight. Just because your big or thick does not mean you can beat ass.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Just because your big or thick does not mean you can beat ass.


 True.

I'd try my best though!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

yah, sometimes people should find out background info before posting up stuff on the net you know what i mean..... but its a good thing new stuff are getting exposed to people everyday making us internet users less ignorant by the video.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Im just saying they did not have no build at all. And god that was funny how they were fighting. There gangs are way different from ares here. I would like to see gd or lk fight that gang and see who wins hahahahaha


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

what do you expect? In HK 90% of the poeple are skinny as my forearm. Be happy your in USA. Food is abumdant and its cheap.

You have not seen real HK gangsters fight.... some are just scary


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

kinda off topic... the_sack i love your [email protected]!


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I have seen them before. Not in real life but i have seen many. They can be fast and they know pressure points but thats it. btw i keep seeing that video in my mind and its so funny how they hit him in the back!!! i feel bad for the poor kid.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> kinda off topic... the_sack i love your [email protected]!


Amen!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> yah, sometimes people should find out background info before posting up stuff on the net you know what i mean..... but its a good thing new stuff are getting exposed to people everyday making us internet users less ignorant by the video.


 thank god for the information age huh or would it be bill gates :laugh:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > yah, sometimes people should find out background info before posting up stuff on the net you know what i mean..... but its a good thing new stuff are getting exposed to people everyday making us internet users less ignorant by the video.
> ...


 huh


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

thats funny







oh how i love to watch kids fight


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

that kid got stuff kinda hard


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

future sniper right there....unfortunetly if he fought back they probly realy would hav ebeat his ass, but if he did that often enough they would move on to an easyer target. That kid just didn't have any fight in him.


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

it almost looks staged


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

i think it's sooo stupid to do that,
and those wannabe-gangster chinese boys,
if they ever come to me i'll kick their gay asses


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> I would rock any 1 of those dudes.


 I would rock all of mainland China.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

what makes people do that sh*t???

I mean, what could be going through their minds when they are ganging up on some scrawny little kid?? f*cking idiots.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

damn kids.

see i fill sorry for people who are going to pick on my son.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2004)

I think that kid getting beat-up studied the "Opossum style" martial arts. When he gets into a fight he just plays dead and hopes his tormentors get bored and move on.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey its chomper..Just kidding.. That was a cruel video. It looked like it was in school. Where is the teacher.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Bruce Lee vs. Hulk Hogan...In their prime....My money would be on Bruce. Size means nothing. It also didnt look like they were really trying to hurt him. You should listen to Eric, sounds like he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Pseudotropheus (Feb 14, 2004)

Where was the teacher?


----------



## PastorAdam (Dec 16, 2003)

I just saw that video.....and DANG!!

Eric- thanks for the insight. It looked as though they were hurting him, but passed on some of the opportune times to really put on the big hurt, or take him down.

I to would like to knwo where the teacher was. And seriously when the teacher walked back in the room they (the teacher) had to knwo something happened.

Poor kid.....

Tracker


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

His glasses didn't even come off! At first I was thinking come on dude, stand up for yourself. Then I realized he was getting jumped into some sort of gang.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

wow.that was lame.i would love to see those back punching fuks come into america and pull that sh*t.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

confused said:


> wow.that was lame.i would love to see those back punching fuks come into america and pull that sh*t.


 In my old high school I know that the vietnamese[sp?] gangs did just that, sadly.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Clay said:


> rbp3rbp3 said:
> 
> 
> > I would rock any 1 of those dudes.
> ...


 i beleive you









thats just sad, i never undestand why kids cant stadn up for themselves and find there own paths

its just human nature to be needed

*please dont lecture me on that comment about "why i dont understand" i do know


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

why did you share that video?

The whole purpose was for those prissy asian ******* to spread their immature antics over the internet... they did it to show off in a way, you spreading this material is almost supporting their cause.

They did fight weird, but only because they weren't trying to inflict damage on the face...

i think im in a bad mood today.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> They did fight weird, but only because they weren't trying to inflict damage on the face...


 Maybe the reason they didnt hit him in the face was so that when the teacher came back it wouldn't be so obvious what had happened.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

mattmatt123 said:


> look how they fight lol and people wonder why kids shoot up the there school you could only take so much of that b 4 you snap.


 no doubt


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> The whole purpose was for those prissy asian ******* to spread their immature antics over the internet...


 I don't think that comment was very PC.

And please size means nothing...I'm a good 50 pounds heavier than my friend as well as about 5-6" taller and that kid could whup my ass...he's a black belt in Tae Kwon Do. It's not how big you are its how you fight.

As for the video that kid didn't stand up for himself that's his fault. Even if someone did gang up on me I wouldn't take it sitting down. It does look fake cause I'm sure anyone in that kids position wouldve fought back and he seemed very calm about it.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

what did you mean asian pressie *******? What are you trying to insuate? Half of you all talk lil kids makes me mad. All talk... i'll beat his and and i'll beat their ass. Why dont you take the time and think for a second. So what if you do stand up for youself? You are then stepping up to the gang. OKay so you get through the day with no more trouble. The next day of school you see 50+ guys standing in your way. What the hell are you thinking trying to fight a gang? You will then get your ass really beat then. Do you think its worth it? Honestly, IMO i wouldnt stand up. Take the beating or go join the gang or get to know everyone in the gang so you dont have to join. Thats what my uncle and his friends did. They never had to join. They just hung out with different people and make sure not ot corss paths.

Internet buffness..... what a crock. Yah and dont even bother, saying "if you knew me, you know what im all about or why dont you try stepping up to me." That is too much of a kid stuff.

There was no teacher because it probally happened during lunch time. During lunch the teachers go to the lounge or go home to eat.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

he is sharing because he thought it was funny but later realizes what is actually happening. He is not propergating these gang activities. Like i said, we are very ignorant in many ways. It just takes people from all over the world to educated each other to make us less ignorant. And from you inspid comment towards asian people..... people like you should get their ass beaten up. Who are you to say who is a f****t and what not.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> he is sharing because he thought it was funny but later realizes what is actually happening. He is not propergating these gang activities. Like i said, we are very ignorant in many ways. It just takes people from all over the world to educated each other to make us less ignorant. And from you inspid comment towards asian people..... people like you should get their ass beaten up. Who are you to say who is a f****t and what not.


 o snap its stfu.

why did you ride the racist wave? ******* to me (in that situation) are bitch little kids who ruin other kids day for the sake of their own benefit/entertainment. Frankly your mind set is so immature i cant even keep a rational conversation without asking if your even listening. your the type of person that says african american is a cuss word. when you fail to realize african american is to White trash as black is to white. its the sh*t of our race. Yes african american is more popularly used, but its used to degrade, just like calling someone trailor trash.



> people like you should get their ass beaten up. Who are you to say who is a f****t and what not.


Ill tell you what, if you can give a logical reason to your violent threat on me, then i will glady invite the opportunity. also, since im my designer and leader of my life, i can define any term as i please, no one will tell me how to think or talk, even if i face consequence for what i believe/follow through with.



> There was no teacher because it probally happened during lunch time. During lunch the teachers go to the lounge or go home to eat.


btw, my reasons for claiming your incapablity to uphold a decent conversation derived from this final comment. If you watched the video, they attacked in different places. One being in a classroom, where teachers may not have been present, but 20+ students were. (WITNESSES) since they have witnesses, not to mention friends of the victim, my statement still stands uncorrected... not that it needs correction, because everyone BUT you realized this same phenomenon









do yourself a favor, think before you speak


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

so from now on if i call someone a "Kreth 10RBP" i really mean a asshole son of a a bitch who fucks their own dad is okay with you since im the creator and leader of my own design right? If thats the case sure. I'll swing by your rules. A "no" can also be a "yes" in your terms but hey, your the creator so i will not judge your little crazy world you like to keep yourself in.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

like i said, people who snitch out the gang will also get their ass beat. Its apparent you dont know much about asian gangs or how they operate. There are spys everywhere. They will come after your ass if you want if you snitch. Teachers too would be scared if a deadly enough gang is envolve. Like i said, step into their shoes. Would you mind risking for your life just to stop something like that. Yes the noble thing to say "yes i would" but deep down inside when it reall comes down to it, would you? Its different when the event really happens. I can say "yes i'll go to war to fight them damn terroist!" But the day i really get drafted i'll be sh*t scared and dont want to anymore.

All im saying is, those name callin is not needed in this thread. I dont care how you referre cuss words but to the gernal public a "f****t" is a slander against homosexuals. But to you its something else. But we dont know you well enough so it just hits a nerve when you said that. You should watch what you say in too on the mesage boards. I believe they do not tolerate cuss or slandering words of any sort to kindly.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lets keep it civil guys, or Im kicking all of your asses!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

you hush up too! =x


----------

